# 92 Max VQ30 transmission prob......need help



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

we put a intake on my homeboys 92 vq today, and when he was on his way home. we faced some trans. problems. we were doing about 45mph and all of sedding the car shift down to 2nd the engine felt havey and rpm went high and the car wouldnt shift to 3rd or 4th. than we got home..left it cool off for lill bet...then the car would not drive at all except reverse. does anyone know what could possibly be the problem? thanks guys


----------

